# HR10-250 rebooting after upgrade



## Skirge01 (Feb 16, 2002)

I went through reading a ton of things surrounding swap files and LBA related items. I have an HR10-250 and swapped in 2 500GB Hitachi drives. Due to the size of the drives, I made a 500MB swap file. I used the TPIP command as instructed. I added the Tivowebplus, as well as network support via the USB port. I attempted to get caller ID working, but that did not work, so I gave up and commented out the related lines. It worked fine for about 2 weeks and now it's rebooting just as it finishes "acquiring the satellite information" around the 96% point. I do not get a GSOD or anything else. It just loops back to the "Welcome" message. While it's getting the signal, I checked the internal temperature and the system info said it was fine.

I already did a full (advanced/full media) diagnostic on both drives using Hitachi's utility and both drives reported no errors.

Anyone have any ideas of where I should be looking? Bad power supply? Too big of a swap file? The unit is only about 3 weeks old.

Thanks!


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Skirge01 said:


> ... now it's rebooting just as it finishes "acquiring the satellite information" around the 96% point. I do not get a GSOD or anything else. It just loops back to the "Welcome" message. While it's getting the signal, I checked the internal temperature and the system info said it was fine.


Google "HR10-250 Rebooting when scanning for OTA channels" and you'll find a link to a thread on DDB that discuss what sounds like the same, or a similar issue. Yazhol there believes it to be related to the installation of the usb-2.4.27 backport drivers, though as the maintainer of that package, I'm skeptical. If you are using the backport usb2 drivers, you might go back to the stock drivers to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Skirge01 (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks, JamieP.

That thread did manage to solve my problem, as I posted over there. All I did was comment out the pertinent USB and ethernet lines from rc.sysinit.author and the unit is working fine again.

I hope someone finds a workaround for this as I'd like to get networking... umm... working again.


----------

